

Ask HN: How much would you pay to keep your local newspaper afloat? - physcab

I asked my roommate this question today.  We both decided $20.00/year (in addition to any normal subscription fees). How about you?
======
MaysonL
In an interesting side note to all the death of the newspaper stories, our
local NPR station (KPCC) just opened its own Washington DC bureau! It also has
its own iPhone app, and widgets for embedding its feed on your website.

~~~
physcab
Wow that is amazing. I have the NYTimes Iphone app but I haven't been using it
much. My roommate and I both listen to Wait Wait Don't Tell Me on
NPR...hilarious!

------
simonk
$0 my newspaper isn't going anywhere. It's just going to bring 3 major papers
in my area down to 2 and get rid of some of the smaller papers.

